# Looking for Dumbo breeder near Western MA



## deluxeh (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi there! I am looking for a breeder of Dumbo rats, especially blues and hoodeds. Preferably the breeder should be in or near (within a decent driving distance of) Western Massachusetts and/or the Pioneer Valley.

Please post breeder(s) with contact information.


----------

